# I can't get the fuel assembly out



## pooley10901 (Oct 15, 2014)

I can't get the plastic assembly out of the tank. It does not have clips on the side like the Manuel says.


----------



## pooley10901 (Oct 15, 2014)

1998 altima


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It uses a lock ring that you have to unscrew. There is a special tool available for removal. Most auto parts stores carry loaner tools that may have the tool you need. You might also be able to use a large channel-lock wrench; not sure if it will work without breaking the lock ring.


----------



## pooley10901 (Oct 15, 2014)

My problem is with pump bracket inside the tank. I van find any way to release it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If my memory is correct...and it may not be...the clip is on the bottom. You disengage the clip on it slides out of the fuel pump bracket. I remember it being a real pain, especially if there's a lot of gas in the tank and it's irritating your skin and you start getting sick of the smell of gas fumes!


----------



## pooley10901 (Oct 15, 2014)

So the pump will come out, and not the assembly?


----------

